

Pay with your time, Crowdsourced savings - jwyatt1281
https://vidfall.com/

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8148120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8148120).

------
irams
This is a decently easy way to get discounts on some pretty great brands I'd
say

